

Thoughts on Entrepreneurship with Jason Fried - srs0001
http://samuelrsolomon.com/entrepreneurship-with-jason-fried/

======
InfinityX0
What's up with the fake "positive" comments at the bottom of this thread?
Makes you think this was manipulated up (every user has -3 karma). Always sad
to see and it feels like this has been happening more frequently.

~~~
joevillanueva
Unless you know that those users actually manipulated the post, your post is
relegated to gut-based conjecture.

~~~
usernamer1
In a post below this, user Asian11 admitted to a group of people being his
peers and classmates. They also used the word "we". That seems to be more than
'gut based conjecture'.

~~~
joevillanueva
That user was created the same day and has only 1 post.

Funny, thats the same background as yourself - now the occurrence of those two
similar profiles and comments seems a little more contrived than what was
previously suggested.

------
saltcod
Well that answers my question — Can Jason Fried code? Answer: soon.

~~~
packetslave
He's a graphic designer by trade.

~~~
saltcod
Well, I think he's an entrepreneur by trade, but I always if he put in the
time to learn Ruby/Rails with all that expertise around. As someone who's been
_slowly_ learning to program myself for years, I'd love to get his perspective
on it.

------
scotttownsley
Great summery, Sam. I feel like I was actually there.

------
aacostarubio
Awesome recap!!!

------
smk
nice writeup Sam.

------
Jango83
Great post, Sam.

------
tundra
Awesome post Sam!

------
vcabansag
Great recap Sam. And nice photo.

------
dmehrman
Thanks for the summary of his talk Sam, it was a great read

------
nickhould
This is awesome. Great article Sam!

